# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  1ft nano cube journal

## rtcc86

I need some comments on where to place the rock in my shrimp tank...also, a few of my shrimps died over the course of 1 night...anyone can offer explanation??

----------


## rtcc86

i have added another mesh of moss at the back...FYI, i have c.parva at the side and taiwan moss. that is all.. any idea if taiwan moss is sufficient for shrimps to eat?

----------


## gorilla83

> I need some comments on where to place the rock in my shrimp tank...also, a few of my shrimps died over the course of 1 night...anyone can offer explanation??


I think it's because your filter has not matured yet...
As a result, your tank's water chemistry fluctuates a lot..
and shrimps are very sensitive to that...
(need to 'cycle' tank for a longer period of time)

Same thing happened to me when i just set up my tank too...
bought 6 cherry shrimps, 6 boraras merah and they all slowly died...
Now, left 1 cherry and 2 merah, but all going strong...
(think my filter has finally matured)

So it's better to start putting cherry shrimps in your tank in a well-planted tank and the plants are already healthy and growing well  :Smile: 

u might also want to try the drip-system of acclimatising your fishes and shrimps before putting them into the tank...

can read more about it here...
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=14740

----------


## wks

> i have added another mesh of moss at the back...FYI, i have c.parva at the side and taiwan moss. that is all.. any idea if taiwan moss is sufficient for shrimps to eat?


Pardon me if I'm wrong. Cherry shrimps don't feed on taiwan moss, this maybe one of the reasons your shrimps died:starvation. Buy some algae wafer for them please.

----------


## richietay

are you running any fans?! what are the temp of your tank?

----------


## XnSdVd

erm... isn't it a little.. empty?

----------


## rtcc86

thanks alot guys...
wks: can i feed them normal vegetables like carrots?
xnsdvd: im waiting for my shrimps to breed so it wont look empty..anyway any suggestions on other shrimp friendly fauna?
richietay: no fans but do you suggest i get one?
gorilla83: what is the drip-system?

thanks for all your replies

----------


## kradeij

I read somewhere before you can feed shrimps with blanched cucumbers.  :Smile:  But just buy a packet of algae wafers. A small packet of Hikari algae wafer cost $5 (C328 prices) and can last you for months, its convenient too!  :Grin:  

I think that bro xnsdvd refers to your tank being abit bare cause there's too little plants, not faunas.  :Grin:  Shrimps do prefer a heavily planted tank.

I would think it is advisable to get a fan, your Taiwan Moss will grow very lushly. IME, my Taiwan Moss grows v lush, with the help of 2 DIY PC fan, I got DIY CO2 though.

Lastly, I think that it is inevitable to have a few causualty when you introduce shrimps into the tank due to old age or transportation stress.Unless they are dropping like flies, then I wouldn't worry too much. Perhaps you can add a driftwood to create some hiding place for the shrimps, think they need it when they are moulting, they seems to like that. :Smile:  

 :Smile:  Just my humble opinion though.  :Smile:

----------


## Jungle-mania

Quite an ingenious idea to cover the inlet of the pump with a pot of cotton wool, but it is very unsightly. The rock should be in the front with the c.parva crowding around it. And you tank is indeed very bare. I can't quite see the depth from your shot angle, but it looks rather shallow. have you considered doing a moss wall at the back?

----------


## rtcc86

kradeji: im afraid of adding dw as i dont want the tannins to leech and pollute my water like the 2ft tank i have now...anyway dw dont come in small sizes right? and for the algae wafers, how often do i feed them? also, diy co2 how do u DIY the bottle?? 
junglemania: i was thinking of using plastic mesh to cover the inlet but i am afraid of the shrimplets getting into the inlet...u have any better suggestions? as for the rock, i placed it there so it could absorb the flow of the HOB...else if i place moss there the moss may not survive under the outflow of the filter..

----------


## joe

OT but the crypts looks more like c.lucens than c.parva

----------


## rtcc86

ya but is c.parva....and they are melting slooooooooowly...anyway wat is OT

----------


## kradeij

The Tannin acid can be rather irritating at times but it doesn't harm the faunas, heard it might be benefitial in fact. If you have got some existing driftwood, you can break them into smaller pieces.  :Grin:  You can also get more rocks.

For the amount of shrimps you have, I should think feeding about 1/4 to 1/2 of a wafer every other day should be more than sufficient. 

i don't think your tank need CO2, its a chore and hassle to constantly DIY the CO2. The DIY bottle I use is a 1.5L coke bottle, I drill a hole in the bottle cap to put in a rubber tubing. The end of the tubing which is inserted into the bottle is cut at 45 degrees. i used a Silicone Sealant to seal the space between the cap and the tubing, on both sides of the cap.  :Smile:  

Hey bro, will you be adding more plants or just waiting for the Moss to grow out?

----------


## rtcc86

kradeji: so i guess fan is highly recommended..as for flora+fauna, i dun want to overload HOB with too much fauna..maybe get one oto..or any suggestions?? flora i need those no co2 plants... 
as for rocks...anyone know where to get dark coloured rocks or grey ones (looks like black granite or slate) both looks nice...

----------


## rtcc86

hi guys... i took pic of top view and side view of tank to give perspective...any suggestions on improvements are VERY GREATLY appreciated! :Grin:

----------


## kradeij

Other than otos, I think you should keep to a pure shrimpie tank for the moment cause IMO all fishes will makan shrimplets if it fits into their mouth  :Grin:  Also fishes produce a higher waste load as compared to shrimps. Wait for the tank to mature 1st. in the meanwhile, you can check out _Boraras brigittae_, one of the most shrimp safe fish due to their small size, its also a beauty cause of their colour. If you want variety can try other shrimps. :Smile:  

As for fauna, you can try windelov, I have never tried before though I think it is a great looking plant. The only reason I didn't try is because I am trying to achieve a simple and quiet look with my tank, so don't want to have too many type of plants, it takes alot of discipline though  :Laughing:

----------


## kemp

bro, maybe you can also try tying moss to the rock as well? and maybe a mini moss wall? 
Personally i would prefer a all moss tank to keep shrimps. Your shrimps would love it.  :Grin:  

just my 2cent suggestion only

----------


## richietay

agree with kemp, add more moss! well, if can, check out kemp's shrimp tank, looks cool, with flourish moss wall also! :Grin:  
create more hideout for ur cherries, they will love it.

----------


## black17

Just to add on about shrimps kaputing, I too, started a shrimps only tank. My shrimps knocked off one by one over a period of a week! Same thing happened when I re-stocked. 

Finally, by chance, the 3rd stock was all babies and teens (haha). The result, no casualties at all! Must be linked to the younglings being more resilient or something.

Now my specs:

KH - 12dKh!, no ill effects on shrims detected
C02 - 19ppm
Temp - 26 - 27C
Water top up whenever necessary
Food - Hikari algae wafers cut into teeny bits, my shrimps party on them.

Hope this is useful.

----------


## rtcc86

i just came back from NA...bought Hikari wafers...however im still considering whether to buy a fan... CA sells for $13....a bit too steep.

----------


## gorilla83

> however im still considering whether to buy a fan... CA sells for $13....a bit too steep.


rtcc86, the drip system is a method of adding water from your current tank slowly (drip by drip) to a container containing your newly bought fish or shrimp... (u never read my link!)
This ensures that the new fish/shrimp won't experience a sudden change in water chemistry and temperature... prevents "shock"...

The fan can just DIY using computer case fans + adaptor... but if u don't have spare fans and adaptor, when u add up the prices won't be much cheaper than $13... so just buy a ready-made one easier..

then can get a thermometer... if budget get those glass ones... $1.50 to $2... If your tank is not too hot during the day then no need fan lor...

 :Roll Eyes:

----------


## rtcc86

gorilla83: sorry...i clicked on the link and read it after i replied to this forum...ahaha...anyway i'll prob get a fan...now i have a problem..i place the algae wafer in the tank however my shrimps are ignoring it...im afraid they will starve to death if they dont eat....

----------


## kradeij

Just to add on to the pros and cons of DIY fan, a good transformer will cost around $20, the cheaper ones around $12. If you factor in the cost of the PC fan then should be more expensive than the ready made ones. However, the advantage of the DIY fan is that you are able to mount more than 1 fans. However, given that your tank isn't that big, the CA 1 should be more than enuf. However, the transformer gives you an option to use more fan should you plan for future expansion and such.  :Smile:  

Bro, you weight the pros and cons then decide.  :Smile:  Hope that helps.

----------


## valice

Just add two more meshes of moss and you are done if this is going to be a pull shrimpy tank... Then wait for the moss to grow... If you don't want to add DW, add more rocks (but the same layered rocks as your original or granite rocks)... Make it a zenscape...

----------


## rtcc86

valice: so you're suggesting full moss floor? anyway i duno where to get granite rocks...
kradeji: i'll prob be getting the CA fan..
anyway i had to transfer 2 more shrimps from my nano tank to 2ft tank as they were not doing well inside my 1ft....i tested nitrate levels is 12mg....according to chart is acceptable for freshwater...but shrimps have zero tolerance to nitrate?

----------


## valice

> valice: so you're suggesting full moss floor? anyway i duno where to get granite rocks...


Yupz! You live in the east right? Head to the farms! Lotsa rocks for you to choose from...

----------


## rtcc86

valice: yup yup i know..however the rocks they have are big..i've seen them... haha ... anyway anyone can help me out with how to get shrimps to eat wafer and optimum nitrate lvl for tank???

----------


## valice

> however the rocks they have are big..i've seen them...


Aiyo... Sure have one... Slowly choose... I managed to find pieces small enough for my 18cm tank... Yours is a 1ft = 30cm... So definitely will find rocks suitable for your tank... Moreover, looking for rocks is part of the fun of aquascaping...

As for your wafer, just break it into smaller pieces and feed a bit each time and leave it there... Since it is small, you don't have to worry about it fouling your water even if your shrimps don't feed on it... And so NO3 wouldn't be affected...

----------


## black17

Try cutting the algae wafers with a pair of small scissors. My shrimps didn't touch the Hikari wafers. Now, they fight over the little bits.

----------


## rtcc86

ok...i'll try making it as small as possible...anyway feed them once in 2 days alright? or once a day???

----------


## black17

I feed them once every 2 days. It's how much you give per feed and not how often you feed. Either frequent snacks or less frequent buffet dinner. Get my drift? haha.

----------


## richietay

depends on how u gonna pamper them,  :Roll Eyes:  
for me i feed them alage wafers once weekly, they will source for their own food like algae. 
Used to feed them quite often til i got the planaria problem due to overfeeding, which they feed on leftovers and propagated.

----------


## rtcc86

ic.....anyway think i will do some rescaping soon...haha..i removed that plastic pot and wool from filter inlet and replaced it with wire mesh....

----------


## rtcc86

update: i see shrimplets already..one of the female shrimps is due for delivery... =)

----------


## Jungle-mania

I think using the green netting you find in LFS is good enough. You don't have to cover the bottom of the inlet, just around it. Try fitting the sides of the net into the part where the inlet connects to the pipe. If it doesn't fit, use a rubberband. Also you can shift you c.parva to the front of the inlet or surround the inlet for aesthetic purpose.

----------


## rtcc86

can the c.parva grow well??? im afraid the constant suction motion will harm the parva

----------


## valice

I think that crypt grow in flowing water instead of stagnant waters... So the stem movement shouldn't harm them... Instead, nutrients flowing past the leaves would do more good than harm...

----------


## rtcc86

> I think that crypt grow in flowing water instead of stagnant waters... So the stem movement shouldn't harm them... Instead, nutrients flowing past the leaves would do more good than harm...


hmm..good point...i'll move it...

----------


## rtcc86

help guys!my cherry shrimp gave birth to tons of shrimps...however, one after another they all had spasms and died...how im left with none  :Sad:  any advice? i did a 90% water change when i discovered that they were having spasms however they all died throughout the night!

----------


## gorilla83

i think there's something wrong with your water... maybe there's something toxic in your water that poisons the shrimplets... i think :Roll Eyes:  

maybe you could try using activated carbon to purify your water...

----------


## rtcc86

but after doing a water change its still like that...kinda weird right?

----------


## rtcc86

do baby shrimps require certain conditions? sorry for posting so often..im worried about my shrimps....

----------


## black17

Here's something to consider - maybe others can comment too.

Did you do a large volume water change? Because shrimps are very sensitive, I do a small volume water change.

Did you forget to add anti-chlorine?

----------


## rtcc86

i did both small and large volume water change and i add "Genesis" anti chlorine everytime..so i dont know what is wrong as my both my female shrimps have laid all the eggs however all the babies came out and died after wards..they are no where to be seen..

----------


## black17

Maybe others who have experienced this can shed some light.

----------


## rtcc86

update: now one shrimp just died on me..im left with one lonely shrimp..sigh...anyway i will go buy more moss tomorrow to cover the bottom.

----------


## kradeij

Our tap water contain a chemical, Chloramine, not sure whether the anti-chlorine 'Genesis' that you used would help in removing it. I'm not saying that Chloramine is resposnsible but it could be one of the causes.

Hope that would help you. :Smile:

----------


## rtcc86

so Naturafin or smth like that will get rid of chloroamine?

----------


## kradeij

i think the packaging will indicate whether it's anti-chloramine. From another ongoing thread it seems that Nutrafin Aquaplus is both anti-chlorine and anti chloramine.  :Smile:  

Sorrie about the shrimps bro.  :Sad:

----------


## rtcc86

> i think the packaging will indicate whether it's anti-chloramine. From another ongoing thread it seems that Nutrafin Aquaplus is both anti-chlorine and anti chloramine.  
> 
> Sorrie about the shrimps bro.


no prob bro..however im puzzled..i have been using genesis for along time even in my 2 ft tank which have yamatos and cherry shrimps..no probs..also..it claims to remove chloroamine too...so i dunno what to believe...

----------


## rtcc86

anyway guys is it advisable to add a oxygen pump for my shrimp tank? im afraid the shrimps arent getting enough oxygen...or is it an overkill?

----------


## black17

Too bad about your shrimp man. I know how frustrating it can be.

I have been using Nutrafin Plus without any probs.

Maybe we can help by pointing out a few things that you can investigate.

Water temp ok? Mine's around 26 - 27.

Large pH swing perhaps? How's your kH? Mine's at a constant 12 dkH.

Attack from other fish or the yamato? Yamatos are rather aggressive I have been told.

----------


## kradeij

Hi, can I ask how long have you setup the tank? Perhaps it has not matured yet? The water parameters are flunctuating as yours is a small tank?

Anyway, I dont think you will need a airpump, cause the plants should provide enough oxygen. Just pack the tank with plants.

Just my 2c worth.

----------


## rtcc86

kradeji...ya i'll just pack with plants...anyway water temp 27 i guess..will be getting fan soon..waiting for payday..now alittle tight on cash...haha..as for kh i didnt test cos i dont have co2..and my tank has no yamatoes..i was thinking of getting the zebra oto...

----------


## black17

> kradeji...ya i'll just pack with plants...anyway water temp 27 i guess..will be getting fan soon..waiting for payday..now alittle tight on cash...haha..as for kh i didnt test cos i dont have co2..and my tank has no yamatoes..i was thinking of getting the zebra oto...


Dude, you've got a mystery in your hands! Anything you can think of that may upset your shrimps? 

Do they swim around frantically? (I've been told it's a sign that something in the water parameter is not right).

A large water change will upset the shrimps. 

Water quality OK? Filter OK? Changed anything lately?

Have to investigate and run through the process of elimination loh. Good luck.

----------


## rtcc86

ya i know...mysteries of mysteries...anyway i'll keep you all updated!

----------


## rtcc86

hi guys..i have shifted the c. parva to filter inlet and i added a taiwan moss wall..i hope it grows! also,bought 2 more cherries..i reckon my tank is stabilized already...what else is missing??kindly advise...thanks!

cherry shrimp


side view


front view


anyway i covered my filter inlet with wire mesh....

----------


## gorilla83

Yea... Now just wait for the moss to grow.. will be nice when the moss thrives =)
but your tank still looks a bit empty...

IMHO, maybe u could add 1 or 2 more moss lawn to cover the entire substrate? and maybe another mesh of moss wall on the right...
Also find a bigger and taller rock to block the un-beautiful filter inlet?? :Wink:  

but depends on u lar, maybe u have other plans..  :Roll Eyes:  

btw, your tank only has 2 cherries?
maybe u could throw in 1 or 2 guppies to help cycle the tank faster...
but if u only intend to have 2 cherries then ignore this... :Razz:  

remember to wash the filter media with tank water, or u can throw in some bio-filter media in the filter for the beneficial bacteria to colonise =) _(ignore this too if u've already did this)_

----------


## rtcc86

hi gorilla tank for your advice...im currently trying to find a rock to cover the filter inset....also my tank has more cherries..around 4 just that they are hiding...haha..and i think my tank is cycled...as for suitable tankmates, wat should i get?

----------


## black17

Sorry to butt in.

I have an oto in my 1 footer. It kinda eats together with the shrimps. Doesn't threaten the babies. Except that sometimes, it kinda freaks out and swims back and forth very quickly. Either the shrimps get bumped around or they jump out of the way. Pretty farnee to watch.

----------


## rtcc86

haha..ok...i was thinking of a zebra oto however it is too costly.....so i'll just get a normal oto...yup..

----------

